# LTZ 1.4 service eng soon light



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello I have a LTZ 1.4 auto with 3100 miles this is the 2nd time the light has come on for the same code problem I think it is p01011 air intake system. 1st light was on at 1100 miles. dealer said cant find problem. Picking car up on Wed 3/16 they replaced the MAP sensor. Lets see if that works.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Hello I have a LTZ 1.4 auto with 3100 miles this is the 2nd time the light has come on for the same code problem I think it is p01011 air intake system. 1st light was on at 1100 miles. dealer said cant find problem. Picking car up on Wed 3/16 they replaced the MAP sensor. Lets see if that works.


Did you mean MAF Sensor, as in Mass Air Flow?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...MAP and MAF are different:

*MAP* = *M*anifold *A*bsolute *P*ressure (due to _turbo_ producing 'higher' that normal atmospheric pressures).


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, MAP sensor on order 5 to 7 days they said light is still on I will keep updates as they come in.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Part is in will be taking it in on Tues 29 for the replacement of the MAP sensor will keep new posts with updates.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Did the MAP replacement rectify your issue? Just curious after a week...


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Map sensor did not work light on soon after back in shop. They are saying turbo intake has leak they called tech line they told dealer eng so new they dont have tool to test it. So far they have had the car all week 4/4 to 4/8.  Been in shop 3 times so far for same issue NJ has lemon law 4 time you have optin to have Vech. replaced or refund sounds easier than said has draw backs too.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sad news.

...question now becomes what do you want them (GM/dealership) to do about it?


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Since they have only touched sensors i will get it back on Fri lets see if it happens again will ask for a replacement of car. By law i have them the 4 time but I am not jumping the gun we will see I will post as it is avalible.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

P0101 is for a MAF problem. A leak anywhere in the air induction system is a good possibility. Some had a problem with the air filter box but that's probably the first thing they checked.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Got the car back on Fri last week light came back on cod is P1101 my mistake within 150 miles back to dealer on Mon. told them I am done with the car want a new one. Was told they have to contact GM Field rep to get ball rolling on a replacement. They asked if we can try one more time I told them if its just sensors being swaped out thats fine but if it becomes a teardown its gone they agreed, if they fix it I am told they will make some payments or a free extended warranty, will keep post as they become avalible.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*Jewel Red 5*, remind your dealership about *GM PI#0195A--Engine Exchange Program.*


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

P1101 is a bit more complicated, it says the actual airflow going into the engine does not match the ECM's calculated value based on Throttle position, MAP and MAF, lots of possibilities there.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Got the car back from dealer on 4/20 they said, Techs came in from GM to look at the car and the computer settings for the turbo boost and intake they went over car with a fine tooth comb with laptops. I don't know what programming was involved but they changed MAF sensor again picked it up so far I think they fixed it 600 miles so far it runs better and gas miles has improved to. The pick up was even better turbo keeps pulling strong now even at higher speedsabove 75MPH and the transmission is so smooth. Dont know what they did but it feels like a different car with no service lights. Will keep posting as it happens don't mean to complain but i hope to help someone else having same problem in a new car.


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i hope they fixed it for ya this time. best of luck!
budd.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like something was amiss for sure! Hope they got it for ya...keep us posted!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmmm....sounds like someone got a free tune!!! Nicely done


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Got the car back from dealer on 4/20 they said, Techs came in from GM to look at the car and the computer settings for the turbo boost and intake they went over car with a fine tooth comb with laptops. I don't know what programming was involved but they changed MAF sensor again picked it up so far I think they fixed it 600 miles so far it runs better and gas miles has improved to. The pick up was even better turbo keeps pulling strong now even at higher speedsabove 75MPH and the transmission is so smooth. Dont know what they did but it feels like a different car with no service lights. Will keep posting as it happens don't mean to complain but i hope to help someone else having same problem in a new car.


*Jewel Red 5* -- let us know when you feel the problem(s) have been resolved to your satisfaction so that this thread can be marked as "[ RESOLVED ]" so future readers can "see" that things DO get taken care of by GM.


----------

